# أخيرا وصل aci 318-11 (بالواحدات الامريكية)



## hassananas (29 نوفمبر 2011)

ACI 318-11

The "Building Code Requirements for Structural Concrete" ("Code") covers the materials, design, and construction of structural concrete used in buildings and where applicable in nonbuilding Structures. The Code also covers the strength evaluation of existing concrete structures. Among the subjects covered are: contract documents; inspection; materials; durability requirements; concrete quality, mixing, and placing; formwork; embedded pipes; construction joints; reinforcement details; analysis and design; strength and serviceability; flexural and axial loads; shear and torsion; development and splices of reinforcement; slab systems; walls; footings; precast concrete; composite flexural members; prestressed concrete; shells and folded plate members; strength evaluation of existing structures; provisions for seismic design; structural plain concrete; strut-and- tie modeling in Appendix A; alternative design provisions in Appendix B; alternative load and strength reduction factors in Appendix C; and anchoring to concrete in Appendix D. The quality and testing of materials used in construction are covered by reference to the appropriate ASTM standard specifications. Welding of reinforcement is covered by reference to the appropriate American Welding Society (AWS) standard. Uses of the Code include adoption by reference in general building codes, and earlier editions have been widely used in this manner. The Code is written in a format that allows such reference without change to its language. Therefore, background details or suggestions for carrying out the requirements or intent of the Code portion cannot be 
included.

ملاحظة: الكود بالواحدات الامريكية

الرابط:

http://www.2shared.com/document/6q7ZdlKW/ACI_318-11.html

http://www.gulfup.com/?52agvW


*ACI 318M-11 Training by Prof. David Darwin*

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showpost.php?p=2494340&postcount=53

لاتنسوا اخاكم من دعائكم


----------



## امين الزريقي (29 نوفمبر 2011)

thanks thanks andt hanks


----------



## Els3id Fathy (29 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا أخى الكريم


----------



## yellow_sea (29 نوفمبر 2011)

Thanks for the great effort. Job well done. May Allah reward you the Paradise!!


----------



## اب العالم (29 نوفمبر 2011)

thank you for this wonderful file
is it possible we get the meteric verison ACI-318M 2011
one more time thank you


----------



## WAMI XXX (29 نوفمبر 2011)

مشكور يا هندسة
جزاك الله خيرا
جارى التحميل


----------



## الطويل زايد (29 نوفمبر 2011)

thanks alot


----------



## سامح جورجى (29 نوفمبر 2011)

Thank you very much


----------



## majdiotoom (30 نوفمبر 2011)

رابط اضافي 

http://ifile.it/s7ymlk


----------



## SalahSobhy (30 نوفمبر 2011)

Thank you so much
We shall be waiting for the Metric version


----------



## wael7sport (30 نوفمبر 2011)

جاري التحميل ....شكرا جزيلا


----------



## anass81 (30 نوفمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم

مبارك , اول واحد في المنتدى يرفع لنا هذه النسخة الجديدة :12:

الموضوع يستحق التثبيت


----------



## محمد ابو مريم (30 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا ممكن نسخه Metric


----------



## Eng.Ahmed Ma7rous (30 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## م/السيد الشيخ (30 نوفمبر 2011)

*جزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## boushy (30 نوفمبر 2011)

*thanks thanks and thanks*​


----------



## majdiotoom (30 نوفمبر 2011)

*رابط اضافي *

ACI 318-11

http://ifile.it/anuwqti/ACI.pdf


----------



## majdiotoom (30 نوفمبر 2011)

*رابط اضافي اخر


ACI 318-11

http://www.mediafire.com/?hlh7712xgp573df
*


----------



## majdiotoom (30 نوفمبر 2011)

*رابط اضافي 

ACI 318-11


*
http://megaupload.com/?d=7FZ6Z6QJ

password: ebooksclub.org


----------



## عبدالله المسعودي (30 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## Do It (30 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## yellow_sea (30 نوفمبر 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
كل الشكر لصاحب الموضوع على جهده المقدر. بعد التحميل والإطلاع هناك معادلات غير مكتملة وتنقصها الرموز المكونة لها خاصة تلك التي تحتوي علي أقواس مرفوعة للقوى, أنظر مثلا الصفحات رقم132في الجزء9.5.2.3 المعادلة رقم 9.8
كذلك صفحة 134 المعادلة9.12 والمعادلة 9.13 وهكذا. ربما هناك مشكلة فونتات في هذة النسخة وشكرا


----------



## ابو زيار (1 ديسمبر 2011)

thank you very very much


----------



## awabtaha (1 ديسمبر 2011)

الف شكر 
جعله الله في ميزات الحسنات
واعاننا الله للاستفادة منه
سلامات


----------



## ماجد الحسينى (1 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## barkatk86 (1 ديسمبر 2011)

*جزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## حويزي (2 ديسمبر 2011)

*شكرا جزيلا أخى الكريم​*


----------



## مدني ابومهاا (2 ديسمبر 2011)

thanx dear gratefull


----------



## م عبد الحكيم مواس (2 ديسمبر 2011)

بارك الله بك


----------



## abedashour (2 ديسمبر 2011)

مشكور يا بش مهندس


----------



## م.عطا (5 ديسمبر 2011)

thanks


----------



## يوسف سالم سليمان (5 ديسمبر 2011)

*Thank you *


----------



## الكوافي (6 ديسمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## rammah (7 ديسمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## المهندس ابوعمر (7 ديسمبر 2011)

yellow_sea قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> كل الشكر لصاحب الموضوع على جهده المقدر. بعد التحميل والإطلاع هناك معادلات غير مكتملة وتنقصها الرموز المكونة لها خاصة تلك التي تحتوي علي أقواس مرفوعة للقوى, أنظر مثلا الصفحات رقم132في الجزء9.5.2.3 المعادلة رقم 9.8
> كذلك صفحة 134 المعادلة9.12 والمعادلة 9.13 وهكذا. ربما هناك مشكلة فونتات في هذة النسخة وشكرا



اتفق معك تماما هناك مشكلة في الفونتات ولا ادري كيف علاجها 

لانني عندما ايضا ابحث عن معادله ما لا يتعرف عليها 

ياريت احد يفيدنا


----------



## ابو زيار (8 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا ...... وبارك الله فيك


----------



## عبد القادر السلايم (8 ديسمبر 2011)

تحباتي

الشكر الجزيل على المجهود الجبار جزاك الله لما فيه رضاه وزادك من علمه
اذا كان في الامكان تنزيل لافادة الجميع ونكون لك من الشاكرين :
1 - ACI318M-2011
2 - ACI318-2011 PCA notes


----------



## CE-M-H (8 ديسمبر 2011)

الله يوفقك


----------



## mustafa20099 (9 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خير وكتبه في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## كوردستان (9 ديسمبر 2011)

*جزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## a7med 3ed (9 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرااا


----------



## محمد الباشق (9 ديسمبر 2011)

*يا شباب في مشكلة بالمعادلات ارجوا اقرؤا وشوفوا*


----------



## عبد القادر السلايم (9 ديسمبر 2011)

تحياتي
مع العلل الصغيرة الموجودة فيه الا ان الشكر واجب وجزاك الله خيرا.

ارجو تنزيل التالية لافادة الجميع :
1 - aci318 2011 m
2 - pca notes for aci318 imperial and metric

لا يزال الشكر موصول


----------



## anass81 (9 ديسمبر 2011)

محمد الباشق قال:


> *يا شباب في مشكلة بالمعادلات ارجوا اقرؤا وشوفوا*



السلام عليكم

كما ذكرت في مشاركتي السابقة , كان من الصعب جداً الحصول على هذه النسخة ولهذا قمت بتثبيت الموضوع نظراً لأهميته . المشكلة في المعادلات تعود ربما بسبب أن هذه النسخة محمية او انها مرفوعة على شكل scan ولهذا حصل تشويه لبعض المعادلات 

على العموم , سوف نرفع الكود فيما لو توافر نسخة أفضل منه

والشكر موصول الى صاحب الموضوع


----------



## مهندس رواوص (9 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرا , وبارك الله فيك


----------



## سرجون78 (10 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## pinar (10 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا ..............


----------



## مهندس رواوص (10 ديسمبر 2011)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## بغدادي للموت (11 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمد التجاني جعفر (11 ديسمبر 2011)

*شكرا أخى *​


----------



## Dust82 (13 ديسمبر 2011)

Thanks alot
Can you get the metric version???


----------



## mokurz (13 ديسمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك أخي الكريم على هذه المشاركة المتميزة


----------



## hassananas (13 ديسمبر 2011)

ACI 318M-11 Training by Prof. David Darwin 
ACI 318M-11 Training by Prof. David Darwin


Author: David Darwin | Size: 14.5 MB | Format: PDF | Year: 2011


ACI 318M-11 Training by Prof. David Darwin
Location: Viet Nam
Topic 1: Overview of ACI 318M Design of Prestressed Concrete Evaluation of Existing Structures
Topic 2: Analysis and Design for Flexure, Shear, Torsion, and Compression plus Bending
Topic 3esign of Slender Columns by ACI 318
Topic 4esign of Wall Structures by ACI 318
Topic 5esign of Structures with High-Strength Concrete by ACI 318



Topic 1: http://www.mediafire.com/?r1rctrzwxqb8288

Topic 2: http://www.mediafire.com/?9mc4bq426p9lb0q

Topic 3: http://www.mediafire.com/?cedowqdi7jirb2t

Topic 4: http://www.mediafire.com/?gmc0sb6bhcrk3ce

Topic 5: http://www.mediafire.com/?2qbypubsa11br6x

رابط اخر :

http://mediafire.com/download.php?d0jpoq5ko97cv9o
pass: pRiVaTEfoRCivilEA


----------



## مؤيد الموسوي (13 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا ...........جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## رقيه (13 ديسمبر 2011)

*Thank you very much*​


----------



## سرحان (13 ديسمبر 2011)

Thanks very much


----------



## ST.ENG (14 ديسمبر 2011)

thanks


----------



## الزندي1 (14 ديسمبر 2011)

اخي جزاك الله خيرا على الكود وعلى مجهودك


----------



## ا بو نمر (15 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي العزيز وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك ولايمكننا ان نرد للك فضلك سوى بالدعاء لك ولاهل بيتك ( اللهم بارك له في اهله وماله ورزقه وزده ايمان ليفوز بجننتك التي عرضها السماوت والارض ) والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته.


----------



## elnino (16 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## هانى عبد المنعم (16 ديسمبر 2011)

الله ينور وبارك الله فيك


----------



## al batsh (17 ديسمبر 2011)

مشكوووور يا هندسة


----------



## barkatk86 (17 ديسمبر 2011)

merci


----------



## ابو اسلام الحوراني (18 ديسمبر 2011)

الف شكرا على هذا المجهود


----------



## engineer hisham (18 ديسمبر 2011)

thanks a lot


----------



## عبد القادر السلايم (18 ديسمبر 2011)

تحياتي اخ hassananas

جزاك الله عنا كل خير
ان الروابط الخمسة الاولى لا تعمل


----------



## محمد البو فريحة (21 ديسمبر 2011)

مشكورون ومأجورون على ما تقدمون من اشياء مفيدة


----------



## ahmed.shahen (21 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرا جدا


----------



## hassananas (23 ديسمبر 2011)

ACI 318-11 - Building Code Requirements for Structural Concrete and Commentary 
رابط اخر للكتاب:

http://www.filesonic.in/file/4187871125


----------



## Technical Master (23 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرااااااااااا وبارك الله فيك أخي وفي تعبك...يارب كل الأجر


----------



## haider farook (24 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا على هذه الخدمة العظيمة


----------



## ابو مريم البغدادي (24 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا 
والله يوفقك


----------



## ابوحميد الجن (25 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## التوأم (25 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## أحمد صلاح عبود (25 ديسمبر 2011)

Thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanks​


----------



## aqsh (26 ديسمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك على نقله ، والله يجعله في ميزان حسناتك يارب


----------



## رضا محمد عبدالمنعم (26 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م حسام النعيمي (28 ديسمبر 2011)

*شكرا أخي العزيز وجزاك الله خير الجزاء*​


----------



## فاخر الدريعي (28 ديسمبر 2011)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## Civengo (29 ديسمبر 2011)

تشكرات احترامات


"اللهم اغفر له ولأهله ما تقدم من ذنبهم وما تأخر...
وقهم عذاب النار وعذاب القبر...
وأدخلهم الفردوس الأعلى من الجنة"


----------



## akm5470 (30 ديسمبر 2011)

Thank you very much, for your great effort


----------



## nawalid6 (30 ديسمبر 2011)

موضوع هم جدااا وكنا في حاجةله م زمان شكرا اخي الكريم


----------



## sameh_majeed (30 ديسمبر 2011)

​AfrikaansAlbanianArabicArmenianAzerbaijaniBasqueBelarusianBulgarianCatalanChinese (Simplified)Chinese (Traditional)CroatianCzechDanishDetect languageDutchEnglishEstonianFilipinoFinnishFrenchGalicianGeorgianGermanGreekHaitian CreoleHebrewHindiHungarianIcelandicIndonesianIrishItalianJapaneseKoreanLatinLatvianLithuanianMacedonianMalayMalteseNorwegianPersianPolishPortugueseRomanianRussianSerbianSlovakSlovenianSpanishSwahiliSwedishThaiTurkishUkrainianUrduVietnameseWelshYiddish*⇄*AfrikaansAlbanianArabicArmenianAzerbaijaniBasqueBelarusianBulgarianCatalanChinese (Simplified)Chinese (Traditional)CroatianCzechDanishDutchEnglishEstonianFilipinoFinnishFrenchGalicianGeorgianGermanGreekHaitian CreoleHebrewHindiHungarianIcelandicIndonesianIrishItalianJapaneseKoreanLatinLatvianLithuanianMacedonianMalayMalteseNorwegianPersianPolishPortugueseRomanianRussianSerbianSlovakSlovenianSpanishSwahiliSwedishThaiTurkishUkrainianUrduVietnameseWelshYiddishDetect language » Arabic​
​


----------



## إبراهيم بري (1 يناير 2012)

شكرا اخي الغالي 
زادك الله من عطائه


----------



## مهاعبد (1 يناير 2012)

*جار التحمييييييييل*
*يسلموووووو*
*بالتوفيق يارب*


----------



## مهندس الأعالي (2 يناير 2012)

جزيت خيرا


----------



## hassananas (2 يناير 2012)

هذه روابط جديده وكامله:
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?7hju0h576bf1974
http://ifile.it/jqmhunv/Civilea-11.rar
http://www.filesonic.com/file/aTKOrMM/Civilea-11.rar
https://rapidshare.com/files/1586142144/Civilea-11.rar
http://www.uploadking.com/YUCRCGZYAM
http://www.fileserve.com/file/g6ynnZc/Civilea-11.rar
http://www.2shared.com/file/S-bP4KYn/Civilea-11.html
http://www.enterupload.com/n3o1z87a2745/Civilea-11.rar.html
http://jumbofiles.com/6inmcprk1kkv/Civilea-11.rar.html
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=CX5AQQX5


----------



## 815 (2 يناير 2012)

يا جماعه محتاج باسورد افك الضغط


----------



## ودالبخيت (2 يناير 2012)

Thank you very much


----------



## الطويل زايد (2 يناير 2012)

والله أفضل ما استقبلت هذه السنة بارك الله فيك و ضاعف الله لك الأجر


----------



## أحب الله كثيرا (5 مارس 2012)

شكرا جزيلا على الكتاب و المشاركة


----------



## Abu Laith (5 مارس 2012)

سلام الرابط لا تعمل ..


----------



## galal980 (15 مارس 2013)

الرابط لا يعمل الرجاء اعادة الرفع


----------



## القافله (15 مارس 2013)

الرابط لا يعمل الرجاء اعادة الرفع​


----------



## sea2007 (21 مايو 2013)

رابط جديد


www.[B]2shared.com[/B]/document/6q7ZdlKW/*ACI*_*318*-*11*.html


----------



## Mukhallad Murad (24 مايو 2013)

الرابط لابعمل الرجاء اعادة الرفع


----------



## anass81 (24 مايو 2013)

sea2007 قال:


> رابط جديد
> 
> 
> www.*2shared.com*/document/6q7ZdlKW/*ACI*_*318*-*11*.html


باراك الله فيك 



م.مخلد المدني قال:


> الرابط لابعمل الرجاء اعادة الرفع



تم تعديل الرابط في المشاركة الأولى


----------



## eng-sharif (24 مايو 2013)

اخي الروابط لا تعمل


----------



## SHIKESPEAR (24 مايو 2013)

السلام عليكم 
بعدئذٍ صاحب الموضوع 
هذا رابط آخر ACI 318M_11


----------



## eng_hosni (24 مايو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Engineer86 (16 يوليو 2013)

majdiotoom قال:


> *رابط اضافي اخر
> 
> 
> ACI 318-11
> ...






الرابط لا يعمل!


----------



## Engineer86 (16 يوليو 2013)

SHIKESPEAR قال:


> السلام عليكم
> بعدئذٍ صاحب الموضوع
> هذا رابط آخر ACI 318M_11



جزاك الله خيرا يا اخي


----------



## توم (13 يناير 2014)

الرابط لا يعمل ...الرجاء رفعه مرة اخرى شكرا


----------



## aymnengineer (13 يناير 2014)

الروابط لاتعمل نرجو الرفع على الفورد شيرد


----------



## ghalebh (11 فبراير 2015)

انا بحاجة شديدة الى 
*ACI 318M-11 Training by Prof*


----------



## ahmednafie (11 فبراير 2015)

تفضل يا اخى هذا الرابط الموجود فى المشاركة 99
http://www.gulfup.com/?52agvW
وهو بالوحدات المترية


----------

